# Which Brother?



## Keyoda (Jan 15, 2011)

Lineage: Blue Gas BF X Purple-Orange

Which brother do you prefer?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The second one. The top has uneven fins.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

The bottom one he's more intense :twisted:


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

The bottom one.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What seller is that? Those fish are preeeetty


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

The bottom one looks like hes got a bit of a hunchback...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They've got the same body shape. The second one is just at more of an angle.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I voted for the second. He's more eye-catching.


----------



## camelcul (Feb 9, 2011)

They are both beautiful but the blue and orange of the bottom one are really striking.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah hahah, I looked at these on my iPhone (tiny screen). Change my vote #2 cuz I didn't realize the first had an uneven tail :/


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I would get the first because he has more orange on his fins


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettamaniac said:


> I would get the first because he has more orange on his fins


 Fins first...color last.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Fins first...color last.


I second that! 
I would pick the second too :-D He's beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

number 2.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

The first looks more balanced to me as the second's anal and dorsal fins are too long but the second's coloring is nicer IMO so I picked him. =] I don't breed though. Just adding my preference. ;]


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He may be slightly more symmetrical but the first one has uneven fins... Which is a bigger fault


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah you're right I totally didn't notice that this morning.

The second is better overall! =] I hope you win the auction! =]


----------

